# Can you tell me how much I can sell these fish for?



## cindyy21242 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,
I have quite a few fish that I have to sell and have no clue about what to sell them for or what they're called. Here are some pictures and their sizes:

Arowana with rainbow scales 14 inches long:
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Golden arowana 11 inches long:
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Not sure what this fish is called, but it has shiny scales. I have 3 of them: 6 inch, 7 inch, and 8 inch. how much would each size sell for?
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Not sure what this fish is called either, it has stripes and I think it changes into different shades of colors it is 8 inches long:
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

I think these are blood red parrot cichlids they range from 3 to 8 inches. They are usually more red than they are in the picture.
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

There are 5 different angelfish. I know they're not much, I just want to know how much they can be sold for. They're about 3-5 inches wide.
angelfish 1 Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting 
angelfish 2 Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
angelfish 3 Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
angelfish 4 Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
angelfish 5 Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Please let me know what you think these can sell for. My dad recently passed away and my family and I do not know how to take care of them so our only option is to sell them. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Nn4ever (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss! I can't help you with much since I'm new to the hobby but I do know that arowana are expensive! Have you try selling them to local fish stores? Maybe see if your area has an aquatic society or club and they can help you. The one in my area has several auctions in a year that is open to the public. Good luck!


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I can't tell you how much the fish are worth, I'd guesstimate close to $1k. You may want to ask Lotsoffish, consolidated fish farm and a few others from Aquabid. You could post them on Aquabid and I'm sure somebody would make you and offer. Start most of them at $50 plus shipping. Their contact information is on their ads. The other thing you might do is find some local tropical fish maaintenance companies. They typically own the fish in the huge display tanks in hospitals and such. They may want to purchase them.


----------



## Dubwub (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not sure on prices, but I know arowana usually go for a pretty high price.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I was told Wet Spt Aquatics may be able to help you. Hope that helps.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice fish you have there! Gorgeous Arowanas, especially the first one. The third fish is a Flagtail Prochilodus and the fourth fish is a Tiger Datnoid. You could try looking on Aquabid and seeing what similar fish are selling for. The Aros at that size could easily go for $100-$200 each. They are stunning.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

It would probably depend on where you are located? They are stunning fish. I just saw one of those flagtails for the first time in person the other day. Very cool fish. I am so sorry for your loss. I would suggest calling some local stores and ask around for a tech or maintenance person to come and care for them once a week at least until you can find a good home. They may also make an offer or know where you could sell them. Do you have a large public aquarium nearby that might take them? They are worth a lot of money...not sure of exact amount, but you may not get retail price.


----------

